# Just some silver .... Here it comes!



## plamenppp (Jul 19, 2016)

Some 32 kg of silver. Purity - around 95%. All sold, money spent wisely on real estate property.
All of it came of contact points.


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 19, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## MGH (Jul 19, 2016)

Hmmm... I did some recently too. This was 64.5 ozt from a mix of flatware, jewelry, and other weighted objects. I wouldn't claim .999 on mine, but it's probably a better purity than yours. Still, I'd trade for your stack any day!


----------



## plamenppp (Jul 20, 2016)

Your Silver looks just perfect. I had no time to put mine in the electric cell. Next time I'll do it.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 4, 2016)

Beautiful bars guys.


----------



## ZombieScrapper (Sep 7, 2016)

plamenppp said:


> Some 32 kg of silver. Purity - around 95%. All sold, money spent wisely on real estate property.
> All of it came of contact points.


Very nice, I just did my first batch of contacts and claimed my first ounce of silver, I'm hooked through and through on all things shiny  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

